
How parking rules raise your rent - jseliger
http://www.sightline.org/2013/08/22/apartment-blockers/
======
jseliger
_The High Cost of Free Parking_ ([http://www.amazon.com/High-Cost-Free-
Parking-Updated/dp/1932...](http://www.amazon.com/High-Cost-Free-Parking-
Updated/dp/193236496X)) is mandatory reading for anyone wondering about why
the rent is too damn high.

------
kristianp
Two parks for a 1-bedroom conapt sounds excessive.

